

Demos featured in Apple’s WebGL presentation at WWDC - segphault
http://montagestudio.com/blog/2014/06/09/montage-studio-featured-in-apples-webgl-presentation-at-wwdc/

======
azakai
Car demo seems broken, but the House demo is nice.

Sounds like Apple showed some more graphics intensive demos as well,

[https://twitter.com/alteredq/status/474604440910303232](https://twitter.com/alteredq/status/474604440910303232)

but I don't think there's an online version of that yet.

~~~
lechevalierd3on
Hi, the car demo does not play nice with Firefox apparently. That later
intensive demo is not by us.

~~~
azakai
Looks like it errors in collada.load.js. Is that your own code, or a third-
party project we should report a bug to?

~~~
lechevalierd3on
Thanks I've reported this to the right person. Sadly FF has not been our main
focus, though our tool Montage has been getting some FF attention lately.

~~~
azakai
Cool, thanks for the info.

